# Qnap oder Synology Nas als Usenet-Downloadstation



## shogun84 (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

im Zuge meines Rundumschlags (alles muss neu  ) 
bin ich grade auf der Suche nach einem NAS mit folgenden Anforderungen:

- Datengrab
-Streaming von MP3s auf alle Rechner im Netzwerk (momentan 3)
sowie MKVs (1x HTPC, 1x PS3(noch nicht eingerichtet) )
- Die Hauptaufgabe des sollte hauptsächlich das downloaden aus dem Usenet sein.
Perfekt wäre auch das wenn das automatische reparieren/ entpacken auf dem NAS läuft.

Habe mich jetzt etwas in die Materie eingelesen und habe die Produkte von Synology und Qnap gefunden
welche die einbindung von nzbget oder sabnzb unterstützen. Jedoch denke ich das die NAS-Systeme perfomance-technisch hier schnell an Ihre Grenzen kommen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe,

ShoGuN


----------



## flotrin (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ,
Ich habe auch genau so etwas vor.
Deshalb darf ich mich der Frage anschließen?
MfG
Flotrin


----------



## Research (27. Dezember 2013)

Naja, meine DS413j ist mit Entpacken gut Beschäftigt. 1Core.
Für den Rest reicht es aber immer. (Stream/Download...)


----------



## shogun84 (27. Dezember 2013)

hmm 413j wär mir ist ja ein 4bay... gibs ein vergleichbares 2bay system? das 213j hat einen noch kleiner prozessort oder? hab vdsl 50 ... das sollte keine probleme darstellen oder kann es im zusammenhang mit ssl welche geben?


----------



## Frumpel (29. Dezember 2013)

Für solche Einsatzzwecke würde die DS214SE absolut ausreichen.
Ich habe diese als reines Backup hier stehen, die Leistung mit nur 800Mhz reicht absolut aus und würde zu deinem Vorhaben perfekt passen.


----------



## MaxRink (29. Dezember 2013)

Wie wärs mit nem selbstgebautem kleinem Server? Viel teurer sollte das auch nicht kommen.


----------



## Frumpel (29. Dezember 2013)

Denke beim Selbstbau auch an den Stromverbrauch, Lizenzen etc.
Teurer wird es auf jeden Fall, in seinem Fall würde ich immer zur Synology NAS raten.


----------



## MaxRink (29. Dezember 2013)

OS: Free-NAS
Stromverbrauch krieg ich auf 10W im Leerlauf


----------



## Frumpel (29. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> OS: Free-NAS
> Stromverbrauch krieg ich auf 10W im Leerlauf


 
Na klar, Selbstbau NAS mit 10 Watt idle ...


----------



## Research (29. Dezember 2013)

Wenn die Platten aus sind...


----------



## Frumpel (29. Dezember 2013)

Naja, mit dem Zustand Platten aus bei einer NAS zu "werben", halte ich für am Thema vorbei, aber egal, weiter zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## shogun84 (29. Dezember 2013)

hmm ich frage mich nur ob die leistung auch zum entpacken großer datein reicht.
aber im endefekt würde dies wohl eher nachts passieren.
hab grad gesehen das die ds213j bestseller bei amazon ist...
diese kostet nur 35€ mehr als die ds214se und hat den gleichen prozessor mit 1,2ghz und 512MB speicher.
wäre dann wohl die besser entscheidung, oder?


----------



## Mr Bo (29. Dezember 2013)

Genau diese hab ich mir vor 3 Wochen gekauft bei Conrad und mit 2x3TB WD Red ausgestattet.
Bin wirklich extrem zufrieden mit der übersichtlichen Oberfläche, den Funktionen und dem Support was Updates angeht.

Klare Empfehlung von mir. Wenn du Fragen hast melde Dich gerne per PN


----------



## Frumpel (29. Dezember 2013)

Die 213j ist prima und der Aufpreis zur DS214SE sicherlich gerechtfertigt, wenn man die Mehrleistung auch wirklich benötigt.
Als Backup, Download- und Streaming Station ist selbst die 214SE nicht ansatzweise ausgelastet.

Mit Beiden macht man nichts verkehrt.


----------



## Research (30. Dezember 2013)

Als ich eine gesplitete 9GB Datei entpacken wollte ging das nicht. (11Dateien, zip,)

Muss da Synology mal kontaktieren.


----------



## Frumpel (30. Dezember 2013)

Was ging nicht? Entpacken abgebrochen?


----------



## Research (30. Dezember 2013)

Er hat irgendetwas angefangen und dann aufgehört. Ohne Fehlermeldung.
Wohl ein Bug.


----------



## Frumpel (30. Dezember 2013)

Das kann ja mehrere Ursachen haben, schwer dazu jetzt was zu sagen 

Über das Netzwerk zu packen ist ein guter Stresstest, hier sollten keine Fehler auftauchen.


----------



## master.of.war (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mit meinem NAS (Synoloy DS 212 - DSM 4.3) schon Daten bis 40GB ohne Probleme entpacken können. Fehler beim entpacken sind bei mir noch nicht aufgetreten.


----------



## Frumpel (30. Dezember 2013)

Fehler kommen sicherlich auch nicht durch die NAS und sind eher im Netzwerk zu suchen.
Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------

